# Chicken Taco Pasta Salad



## Ol-blue (May 5, 2008)

The spices can be adjusted to suit your taste.
Enjoy! Debbie

CHICKEN TACO PASTA SALAD 







2 cup(s) MACARONI; Elbow, Cooked.
2 CHICKEN BREASTS; Cooked, Diced.
4 GREEN ONIONS; Chopped.
2 cup(s) CHEDDAR CHEESE; Grated.
1 cup(s) ZESTY ITALIAN SALAD DRESSING; Bottled.
1 1/2 teaspoon(s) CUMIN
2 teaspoon(s) TACO SEASONING; Or To Taste.
FRITO CORN CHIPS; Broken Up.
_____


Cook the 2 cups macaroni according to package directions.
Rinse with cold water.
Add cool drained pasta to a bowl and add chicken, cheddar cheese and green onions.
Add dressing to salad.
Stir in cumin and taco seasoning and mix well.
Just before serving sprinkle chips on top.


----------



## chefa1a (May 5, 2008)

*Taco Pasta Salad*

_*I liked the idea so much I had to have it for dinner*_






​ 
*Tasted like cold chili mac,  but it was good*

*I finished it with crumbled doritos and cheddar


I think kids would love it

and it would be great for a picnic or party*​


----------



## Ol-blue (May 6, 2008)

chefa1a said:


> _*I liked the idea so much I had to have it for dinner*_​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You have to be the first person that ever tried a recipe that quick. Great photo by the way. Thanks for letting me know. Debbie


----------



## JPolito830 (May 6, 2008)

Wow looks good..I missed making it for Cinco de Mayo, but it seems like an awesome side no matter what day it is


----------



## Calya (May 6, 2008)

Yummy. I love all sorts of pasta salad. Thanks!


----------



## Ol-blue (May 6, 2008)

Thanks, I hope you enjoy! Debbie


----------



## Jeff G. (May 7, 2008)

Kind of reminds when I was a poor college student.  Kraft Macaroni and cheese mixed with Chili beans..  Kind of a really fast Chili-Mac...   Not too bad tasting.. HUGE salt load though.


----------

